# Wild teasel is a butterfly magnet



## Leo_5313 (Jul 4, 2012)

I hiked at the Sibley Volcanic Regional Preserve (Oakland, CA) this morning. Wild teasels are in bloom- and they are butterfly, bee, and moth magnets!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 4, 2012)

very interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hera (Jul 5, 2012)

Beautiful and thanks for sharing. The Western Tiger is awesome.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 5, 2012)

Cool pics !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2012)

I think that's a Western white Tiger -- more rare than the regular Tiger, which is rare enough!


----------



## Clark (Jul 12, 2012)

Good stuff!

Butterflies never seem to hold/pose for me.


----------



## nikv (Jul 12, 2012)

Cool! And to think it's practically in my own back yard, too!


----------



## Stone (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice. I like flutterbys. We have a Meadow Argus almost exactly like your Common Buckeye.


----------

